# snow ball and cinny



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok so you all no cinny took a likeing to snow ball they laid 3 eggs 2 are fertile and 1 egg i added was from penelope i marked that egg so there are 4 eggs in there 3 fertile due to start to hatch friday i thought wednesday but i counted the days wrong snowball is a male lutino so and females will be lutino


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and we have pip marks on one egg


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

yay! Congrats! That is so exciting.  Can't wait to hear what color it is (or what it possibly is)!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well since snowball is lutino and female chicks will be lutino


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Maybe you didn't count wrong after all!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well since the pip marks started tonight chick should apear tomorow sometime


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I love the pips!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

congrats 

I never get to see the pips or them actually being born I've only got to see a couple a little bit after they were born - they were still wet


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh how exciting!!! cant wait to see what pops out!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Post early tomorrow Allen!!! I'll be looking for you!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

what you want to see pics


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Are you surprised by that?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no pics for 3 weeks


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Liar! Liar! Pant's on fire! getting warm Allen?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

he he he now would i not post pics or come on for 2 days


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Good Riddance you beast!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

lol now you no i would never do that i just love taking pics


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

sorry sue no chick today


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

just kidding here he is yes he any chicks that are female will be lutino so since this one has black eyes it is male and the egg he is laying on is penelopes egg


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i stand corected she as she is lutino and dad is lutino so any lutinos will be female


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I thought those eyes looked red! Thanks for the pic Allen!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

congrats on the lutino!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i no i will be told to be on tomorow morning but your out of luck i have a funeral to go to any ways i can see pip marks and yes the chick is moving


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's excellent!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok today the 2nd hatched yup 2 chicks now well i,m off for a funeral then to meet my dad after 42 years


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

one more to hatch and it will be penelopes then we wait for more eggs to hatch next egg is due monday then we have a 3 day wait


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It looks like it's going very well so far! Congrats on the little fluff balls!


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

I just can't get over how tiny the little babes are. Every time I see a photo of a newly hatched teil-tot it strikes me all over again how very small they are.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

is it red eyes or normal eyes???? congrats on baby number 2!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I like that Terri...Tiel-tot.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

normal eye
looks like the third is going to hatch tomorow


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok as i thought penelopes egg has hatched yes penelope i adopted her single egg to cinny and snowball so i will keep a close eye on them to be sure they are feeding them


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

*So*







*!!!*


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

sorry aly your pic came across blank


----------

